# How Long Will you keep your BMW?



## KSims1868 (Apr 16, 2012)

Living in Texas has some advantages...especially lack of a real winter. 
I would like to keep this E46 I just bought for at least 5 years...longer if the mileage doesn't creep up too far, but in 6 years my daughter will be getting close to driving age, so maybe I'll keep it parked and maintained as her "1st car". It'll be a classic!!


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

I bought my 2011 335d with the thought that this would be my last sedan. However, I plan to wait till the 4-year warranty period is running out and then decide if it's worth hanging onto with or without an extended warranty.


----------



## Edgy36-39 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll be keeping my two M cars a long time. The M3 turns 13 this month and isn't worth that much on paper, except to an enthusiast. 

I bought the M5 last year, sold an 01 530 sport. I do small things DIY and have indie I can trust. There's really nothing new I lust for. 

If I won the lottery I'd buy a Z8, but that's about it.


----------

